# import tractor from UK to Ireland



## LouisCribben (9 Dec 2008)

Apologies for posting a question about a tractor in the "car and motoring related issues" forum.

I'm thinking of buying  a tractor in England and taking it to Ireland.
First question, would I be liable for VRT or some other equivalent tax ?

Second question, tractors are fairly slow and uncomfortable, driving to the ferry probably wouldn't be an option (even if the ferry accepted tractors). 

Any suggestions about a good way of transporting a tractor from the UK, and what would the transport cost be ?


----------



## joeysully (10 Dec 2008)

VRT on agricultural machinery is not as bad as cars.
its not more than 200€ i think. and you dont have to change the reg plates.
As for transport - best bet is to try and get the seller to deliver to rosslare. probably cost 500-1000 more but its gonna save you days. you dont wanna be driving down the M1 at 25MPH.


----------



## LouisCribben (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks Joe

I won't be able to ask the seller to deliver to Rosslare, because it'll be bought privately, I'l have to arrange getting it to Rosslare myself, any suggestions of a company which might do the transport from for somewhere like Hampshire to Rosslare, or better still Hampshire to the West of Ireland, and what might the cost be.


----------



## clonboy (10 Dec 2008)

any local transport company near you? or even some one with a recovery truck from a local garage might take on the misson, sat nav and yorkie on dash and away  you go


----------



## RS2K (10 Dec 2008)

A flat bed truck would do the job. Cost depends where the tractor is.


----------



## mosstown (10 Dec 2008)

why dont you buy one in NI and save the hassle and extra costs.  My brother is an agricultural contractor therefore he has a VAT number.  I dont think he pays any VAT or else it is a minimal amount so long as the tractor is not for resale and it is for his own business.
If you have no VAT number then I actually think the VAT is quite high, reason I think this is that certain neighbours have asked my brother if they could use his VAT number to buy a tractor in NI but of course he declined as that is fraud and could only get my brother in a pile of trouble with the Customs and Revenue people.  I am sure my brother said the VAT would be a few thousand and that is why people wanted to use his VAT number.  If anyone were to let you use their VAT number then the tractor would have to remain in the name of the person holding the VAT number.


----------



## LouisCribben (10 Dec 2008)

Joesully was saying that you don't need to change the reg plates. You can drive it forever on Irish roads with UK plates ? Can someone else confirm this. 
What's the rule regarding selling on to someone else, is it possible, or does a certain period of time have to elapse ? Anybody know how to calculate the VRT. 

For cars, you pay the VRT when you register it in Ireland and get a new number plate, but for tractors, if you don't need to change the plates (or register it in your name), how is the payment of VRT triggered ? This info is probably on a government department website somewhere, anybody know where ?


----------



## Pseudonym (10 Dec 2008)

LouisCribben said:


> I'm thinking of buying  a tractor in England and taking it to Ireland.
> First question, would I be liable for VRT or some other equivalent tax ?
> 
> Second question, tractors are fairly slow and uncomfortable, driving to the ferry probably wouldn't be an option (even if the ferry accepted tractors).



What type of a tractor are you looking for?

Have you exhausted all avenues in the Republic first?  In the "current climate" there are a lot more tractors on offer at machinery auctions, and anecdotal evidence suggests that there are bargains to be had.

There is a farming and forestry forum on boards.ie and there is a good few threads on purchasing new and used tractors.


----------



## LouisCribben (10 Dec 2008)

My father is a semi retired farmer. He has a 10 year old New Holland (I don't know the model, but it's 65 horse power !).  He would like something newer (maybe a year old), a little more powerful than the one he has.

We will take your advise about looking in the republic too , it could indeed be cheaper.


----------



## joeysully (10 Dec 2008)

LouisCribben said:


> Joesully was saying that you don't need to change the reg plates. You can drive it forever on Irish roads with UK plates ? Can someone else confirm this.



well what i know is my dad has an english reg john deer with a irish tax disk.


----------



## RS2K (11 Dec 2008)

joeysully said:


> well what i know is my dad has an english reg john deer with a irish tax disk.



Sounds odd.


----------



## kfk (12 Dec 2008)

I recently inquired to a dealer in England about importing a new Deutz Agrofarm with a Quicke front loader. It would cost approx £27500 sterling which is about 31000 euro at todays exchange rate. This price includes vat. Dealer said he could deliver to Dublin for £200. AFAIK VRT is 50 euro for agricultural vehicles. 
See https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showVRT


----------



## LouisCribben (12 Dec 2008)

kfk said:


> I recently inquired to a dealer in England about importing a new Deutz Agrofarm with a Quicke front loader. It would cost approx £27500 sterling which is about 31000 euro at todays exchange rate. This price includes vat. Dealer said he could deliver to Dublin for £200. AFAIK VRT is 50 euro for agricultural vehicles.
> See https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showVRT


 

As as matter of interest, how much would your new Deutz Agrofarm with a Quicke front loader cost if you buy it in the republic, or have you enquired.


----------



## Pseudonym (12 Dec 2008)

http://www.farmandplant.ie/

Check out this site (no connection) for an idea of what's on offer around the country.  Unfortunately a lot of the tractors are marked POA but for those that are not, you will get an idea of prices being paid.


----------



## kfk (12 Dec 2008)

LouisCribben said:


> As as matter of interest, how much would your new Deutz Agrofarm with a Quicke front loader cost if you buy it in the republic, or have you enquired.


 
The model that I have talked about in my previous post is the Deutz Agrofarm basic model. It has a 20*20 gearbox and a mechanical shuttle (clutch). The loader supplied is a Quicke Q40. There are no loader attachments included. I have not been quoted a price for this model in Ireland.

I have been quoted a price for the upgraded model in Ireland. It has a 40*40 gearbox power shuttle, air conditioning and air seat. It also has a Quicke 40 loader. I was quoted 47000 euro from a main Deutz dealer. An identical spec model with a loader, from England would cost 34100 euro plus delivery and vrt. Not taken into consideration are the fees to convert Euro to Sterling. 

These prices would be approximately the same for the Lamborghini evo3 , Same explorer 3 and Hurlimann xb max as they are all part of the Same Deutz Fahr group.

Check out this link. May be of some help to you. Prices of some popular tractors on page 3.
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055409486


----------

